# Installed As an Officer



## Warrior1256 (Dec 16, 2014)

I was raised this past August and last night I was installed as the Senior Deacon of my lodge. I am very proud and humbled at the same time. Now I am preparing and educating myself for my role in the initiations of the three degrees. Wish me luck.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats SD is a good place to start


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your preferment!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Dec 17, 2014)

I move up to Senior Warden this coming Friday evening...   

Enjoy your year as Senior Deacon...  I used the time to focus on the work, and get a good start on my certifications, which made the following year as JW a lot easier.  Find a good instructor, get the words, floorwork, and presentation down well, and you'll not only be an asset to your home lodge, but to your neighbors as well.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 17, 2014)

Much like yourself I too was appointed as the Senior Deacon of my lodge. Senior Deacon is a great position and it's much work however it's a great place to be. I know you will do well so keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations!

You have quite a bit to prepare for in the upcoming years as an officer. I know that you will do well!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank all of you for your kind words of congratulations and encouragement.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed my time as the SD!  Have fun


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations. Don't overlook your duties as SD. You control all the floor work, and that is the difference between a crisp degree and a sloppy degree. I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you brothers.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Dec 21, 2014)

I was installed as Senior Warden this past Friday evening...  A nice surprise, the Marshal investing me with my jewel and escorting me my station was none other than the Grand Master, M:.W:. George Coffman  ;-)   

The Deputy Grand Master, a member of our lodge, was serving as installing officer (and has accepted an invitation for a repeat performance this time next year ;-)  )


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 21, 2014)

Pscyclepath said:


> I was installed as Senior Warden this past Friday evening...  A nice surprise, the Marshal investing me with my jewel and escorting me my station was none other than the Grand Master, M:.W:. George Coffman  ;-)
> 
> The Deputy Grand Master, a member of our lodge, was serving as installing officer (and has accepted an invitation for a repeat performance this time next year ;-)  )


 Congrats my good brother set to do well in your new station as I know that you will. Plan now on your tasks and goals for the lodge and your tenure in the future as Master of the Lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2014)

Pscyclepath said:


> I was installed as Senior Warden this past Friday evening...  A nice surprise, the Marshal investing me with my jewel and escorting me my station was none other than the Grand Master, M:.W:. George Coffman  ;-)
> 
> The Deputy Grand Master, a member of our lodge, was serving as installing officer (and has accepted an invitation for a repeat performance this time next year ;-)  )


Congrats brother, I'm happy for you.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 21, 2014)

Congratulations! SD is a great position to hold.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> Congratulations! SD is a great position to hold.


Thank you brother.


----------



## Flatworlder (Jan 8, 2015)

I have just been given the chance to be the Senior Deacon second time in a row. My last run at the position I must admit I was a bit over whelmed. Now the second time around I should be ok, knowing what to expect...


----------



## bld4dx (Jan 10, 2015)

I remember when I got voluntold I was going to be Senior Deacon.  I was so nervous on my first degree night. Then I started to get into it and seek knowledge from the older members, started to memorize everything I could.  I started traveling around to a lot of lodges doing degree work and got noticed by the Grand Master who appointed me Grand Lecturer (what a headache). Best time as a Mason.  Good luck to you and it will be something you will end up not wanting to give up when your time comes to move on.


----------



## ebojones (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations Brother. So happy for you. You will do well.....


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 11, 2015)

bld4dx said:


> I remember when I got voluntold I was going to be Senior Deacon.



I love your new word - voluntold.  Most excellent.


----------



## bld4dx (Jan 11, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> I love your new word - voluntold.  Most excellent.


Thanks Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 11, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> I love your new word - voluntold.  Most excellent.





dfreybur said:


> I love your new word - voluntold.  Most excellent.


It's a good Navy term. Similar to mandateering.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 11, 2015)

I second it being a good Navy term. It's not a new word. I first heard it more than 25 years ago. I am a high school teacher and use it almost daily when I need students to read! 

Glen, you a Navy vet? Me: USS Joseph Hewes (a Mason!); USS South Carolina.


----------



## bld4dx (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah we use it in the Army all the time.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 11, 2015)

Companion Joe said:


> I second it being a good Navy term. It's not a new word. I first heard it more than 25 years ago. I am a high school teacher and use it almost daily when I need students to read!
> 
> Glen, you a Navy vet? Me: USS Joseph Hewes (a Mason!); USS South Carolina.



USNR, Retired, 31 Dec 2014.  25 years. Father was Navy, both boys as well. One was a Devil Doc and the other is Medical Corps.


----------

